# Let's go chew it apart boys



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Did the street fight today looks good want to see what the guys on Plumbing Zone


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Error: please try again


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Typo once again did this repipe today looks good want to see what the guys on Plumbing zone say


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

What's this trap for? I've heard you east coasters use the term house trap, is that what it is?


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Every building in new york has a house trap. I actually can not believe it isnt code every where. It keeps municipal gasses from entering the residence. As well as a good spot to looks for lost diamond rings....


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

That band is nothing i have removed it.. it was just sitting on top when i took the picture.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

The vent stack is supported from underneath with a riser clamp 2 lag bolts through the Riser clamp hands up through 2x6 floor plate


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

jnohs said:


> Every building in new york has a house trap. I actually can not believe it isnt code every where. It keeps municipal gasses from entering the residence. As well as a good spot to looks for lost diamond rings....


I can believe it isn't code everywhere. Sewer gas is sewer gas regardless if it's everyone's from the city main or your personal dwelling. When was the code created for a house trap? Maybe it's old code verbiage that may just be time to let go, but understandably you have to follow. To my understanding if your dwv is installed correct, that is why EVERY drain outlet goes to a trap. That's what those traps are for. Seems to me house traps may be more problematic then useful. (Build up, rot, drain flow, home owner or drain cleaner not tightening c.o. plugs back in properly letting sewer gas in defeating the purpose)

Standpipe riser for laundry seems too short.
Some will say check valves operate better and with longevity if installed on the side. Is it installed correctly though? Also, why a Frickin check valve on your laundry drain where scum and lint and build up will occur the most?
You had to a.a.v. the laundry? How is that a.a.v. connected to that 2" pipe? Couldn't tie the vent in above?
Laundry hose not fastened into standpipe riser. Only on Wall is fastened. 
Looks like a retarded tree going to fall over if you blow on it. More hangers please.
If that 4" or 3" vertical drain is a stack, then your distance is to close to your house trap. Hydraulic jump right into that bugger. Not your dry vent stack.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

My code also states laundry standpipe can't be more than 4' off floor the washing machine sits on. Not stand pipes in general, just a.c.w's. Your code must be different


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

With your previous drain pictures with unnecessary horse shoe designs, this one may have been a candidate to pipe horse shoe design.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Plum drum where you at, I'm sure I missed other red tag punch list items even tho he passed the primer glue part😉


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> I can believe it isn't code everywhere. Sewer gas is sewer gas regardless if it's everyone's from the city main or your personal dwelling. When was the code created for a house trap? Maybe it's old code verbiage that may just be time to let go, but understandably you have to follow. To my understanding if your dwv is installed correct, that is why EVERY drain outlet goes to a trap. That's what those traps are for. Seems to me house traps may be more problematic then useful. (Build up, rot, drain flow, home owner or drain cleaner not tightening c.o. plugs back in properly letting sewer gas in defeating the purpose)
> 
> Standpipe riser for laundry seems too short.
> Some will say check valves operate better and with longevity if installed on the side. Is it installed correctly though? Also, why a Frickin check valve on your laundry drain where scum and lint and build up will occur the most?
> ...




I'm sure the check valve is there so that if the main clogs, sewage doesn't back up out of the standpipe, unnoticed, for a prolonged period of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

jnohs said:


> Did the street fight today looks good want to see what the guys on Plumbing Zone




Nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

house traps are code here, but why all the cast after the trap? why not just run pvc after house trap?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> house traps are code here, but why all the cast after the trap? why not just run pvc after house trap?




I did wonder that as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and why not just tee off the vent for the trap by the ceiling and use it to vent the washing machine instead of the aav? the cast looks pretty, but strange with half cast half pvc, coulda saved some time and coin on just all pvc...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> What's this trap for? I've heard you east coasters use the term house trap, is that what it is?




Yes, that is a house trap. It causes stoppages but also provides a good clean out access to clean the line. They can become a real problem when there buried or can't be located. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> and why not just tee off the vent for the trap by the ceiling and use it to vent the washing machine instead of the aav?




I'm almost positive that you can't tee off the fresh air vent for the sewer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm sure the check valve is there so that if the main clogs, sewage doesn't back up out of the standpipe, unnoticed, for a prolonged period of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what backwater valves and ejector pits forcing sewage through check valves do. Not on the gravity drain line????


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm almost positive that you can't tee off the fresh air vent for the sewer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no the pvc trap for the shower or tub up by the ceiling above the house trap, not the fresh air intake for the house trap


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> That's what backwater valves and ejector pits forcing sewage through check valves do. Not on the gravity drain line????




If that sewer clogged and that laundry line didn't have a check valve, it becomes the lowest point for sewage to spill out of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> no the pvc trap for the shower or tub up by the ceiling above the house trap, not the fresh air intake for the house trap




Ahh I see. I misunderstood your post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

unless thats an aav tucked up between the beams too...lol
hopefully jnols comes back to explain a little more and keeps it civil, as it has been so far...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> If that sewer clogged and that laundry line didn't have a check valve, it becomes the lowest point for sewage to spill out of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, and that's why you don't pipe it above. Check valve sure it will stop the back flow. Over time will it stop the back flow if it is still functioning properly though? Stuck open? Over time will it still open up and let the laundry drain without over flowing the standpipe if it gets stuck shut?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Exactly, and that's why you don't pipe it above. Check valve sure it will stop the back flow. Over time will it stop the back flow if it is still functioning properly though? Stuck open? Over time will it still open up and let the laundry drain without over flowing the standpipe if it gets stuck shut?




I'm not a fan of check valves. I was just answering your question when you asked why would he put one on a laundry line. And yes, gravity sewers overflow from fixtures all the time depending on the height and location of said fixtures. Not just on lines with pumps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, theoretically if there lower than the manhole.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

a new addition to our code are backwater valves( big check valve) for any basement bathrooms to prevent flooding the basement with raw sewage if the sewer in the street backs up...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

All i was saying is it should be done differently than an in line check on a drain. That's hack


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont know why he would put a check on the washing machine waste????? not in the code..


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Yes, theoretically if there lower than the manhole.




Ok no offense, but are you a licensed plumber? I only ask because I don't think you have a complete understanding of how drains work. No, the fixture is not lower than the manhole. In fact the manhole doesn't matter at all. Let's say you have a sewer line that is clogged in the trap, say a foot off the foundation wall. You also have a laundry tub or slop sink in the rear of the basement. That sink is the only drain line in the basement. Tell me, where is the sewer going to back up? I don't care if the manhole is twenty feet deeper than that sink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I get that. That looks to me that is a basement. Top of basement is usually grade, manhole cover at street, about grade height. If city main backs up, the highest it will go is street before it reaches first floor or second floor with no drain outlets in basement theoretically. Now that's just the main backing up. If there is a clog in your building drain it could potentially rise to first or second floor, yes. So yes it will back up if that house trap clogs, I get that. I'm licensed and you must've misunderstood what I was saying. Yes lowest first point of sewage to escape if backed up, no brainer. Check valve not proper install anyways


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> Ok no offense, but are you a licensed plumber? I only ask because I don't think you have a complete understanding of how drains work. No, the fixture is not lower than the manhole. In fact the manhole doesn't matter at all. Let's say you have a sewer line that is clogged in the trap, say a foot off the foundation wall. You also have a laundry tub or slop sink in the rear of the basement. That sink is the only drain line in the basement. Tell me, where is the sewer going to back up? I don't care if the manhole is twenty feet deeper than that sink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen many houses with sewage pouring out the fresh air on the side of the house, otherwise lowest open fixture in the basement becomes a fountain..
the reason they added the backwater valves here are many times the treatment plant pumps go out and fill lots of homes with raw sewage from other than that house itself..when hurricane sandy hit and the baypark sewage plant went under water, raw sewage was shooting up 4 ft from manholes in the street, and filled a ton of houses with raw sewage...
so I guess some put check valves on basement fixtures to prevent this...but yes if the sewage is from your house or building, it can fill pipes above grade..and one would think the homeowner would be smart enough to know something isnt draining right and take a look why or see water coming out other fixtures,,and sometimes they dont...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> I get that. That looks to me that is a basement. Top of basement is usually grade, manhole cover at street, about grade height. If city main backs up, the highest it will go is street before it reaches first floor or second floor theoretically. Now that's just the main backing up. If there is a clog in your building drain it could potentially rise to first or second floor, yes. So yes it will back up if that house trap clogs, I get that.




The depth of manholes here vary. Obviously they are always lower than the line leaving the house, but how low depends. We regularly get flooded basements here as a result of a sewer line stoppage backing up through a basement fixture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have seen many houses with sewage pouring out the fresh air on the side of the house, otherwise lowest open fixture in the basement becomes a fountain..
> the reason they added the backwater valves here are many times the treatment plant pumps go out and fill lots of homes with raw sewage from other than that house itself..when hurricane sandy hit and the baypark sewage plant went under water, raw sewage was shooting up 4 ft from manholes in the street, and filled a ton of houses with raw sewage...
> so I guess some put check valves on basement fixtures to prevent this...but yes if the sewage is from your house or building, it can fill pipes above grade..and one would think the homeowner would be smart enough to know something isnt draining right and take a look why or see water coming out other fixtures,,and sometimes they dont...




I too, see fresh air vents overflowing with sewage if that is the lowest point for it to come out of, usually in homes with no basement and the 1st floor bathrooms are higher than the fresh air. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

The reason a house trap is no longer used, they realized they could trap each fixture. Unnecessary, antiquated appertinance.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you licensed drain pro? I see in your bio it just says sewer and drain specialist.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Are you licensed drain pro? I see in your bio it just says sewer and drain specialist.




No I'm not licensed. Not a plumber. But clearly I have a better understanding of how sewer lines function than you do, judging by your incorrect posts. So if you want to have a pissing match with me over who knows more regardless of licensing, tread carefully. I am very proficient at what I do and I'll make you look like a fool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rwh said:


> The reason a house trap is no longer used, they realized they could trap each fixture. Unnecessary, antiquated appertinance.


its been our code forever, but can say many main line stoppages was just a clogged house trap, question is, if no house trap would whatever the clog was just get washed out to the street and not clog or go out 20ft from the house and clog main line?? and cause more expensive drain cleaning...never found anything of value in the house trap....


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Whatever dude, I know how it works. Don't take it personally drain cleaner. You may have just mis understood. Only a drain cleaner would think a check in a gravity drain on an individual fixture is OK. There's more to it then the initial intentions of the check and that's what you don't understand. Go back to dcf


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Whatever dude, I know how it works. Don't take it personally drain cleaner. You may have just music understood. Go back to dcf




Your own words indicate that you do not possess a basic knowledge of how drain lines function. Don't be embarrassed that you had to be schooled by a drain cleaner, a title which I wear very proudly. If you want to stop being ignorant, and become a better plumber and learn something, I suggest you go to the DCF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I like your rational on house traps shtrnsdownhill, and your experience with them will enlighten us other zoners on the pros and cons


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol, your stubborn and ignorant


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Lol, your stubborn and ignorant




Ok. Let's have some fun. First explain in a clear way why I'm stubborn and ignorant. At what point did I exhibit either one of these characteristics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What you explained to me is basic. Lol. U didn't school anyone. Good luck in your ventures.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> What you explained to me is basic. Lol. U didn't school anyone. Good luck in your ventures.




I had to explain it because your prior posts clearly indicated that you did not understand basics. You said that a fixture can over flow only if its lower than a man hole. If said fixture was lower, it could never drain into the manhole without the assistance of a pump because as we all know, water doesn't flow uphill. So if we have a pump, we should have check valves. That means no backup into fixture. Let's say you did the plumbing, and forgot to put in check valves, then the pump tank would fill. Still no back up in fixture. 

Should I keep going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

And I'm still waiting for you to tell me where I was stubborn and ignorant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not saying you don't know your drains. I do know my drains fyi. The difference is the big picture. You have the lower corner of the jigsaw puzzle put together. Plumbers have have the whole jigsaw put together seeing the whole picture. Not knocking drain cleaners, but that's what separates licensed plumbers from strictly just drain cleaners. We see the whole picture. Any one eating popcorn yet?!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Yes, theoretically if there lower than the manhole.




This is ignorance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Whatever dude, I know how it works. Don't take it personally drain cleaner. You may have just mis understood. Only a drain cleaner would think a check in a gravity drain on an individual fixture is OK. There's more to it then the initial intentions of the check and that's what you don't understand. Go back to dcf




Come on. Let's keep going. Yes I'm a drain cleaner. What else you got? Please explain your theories on waste lines to me. You did say that a gravity sewer can't cause a fixture to overflow. Teach me Plumber. Please. How does that work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> That's what backwater valves and ejector pits forcing sewage through check valves do. Not on the gravity drain line????




How does this work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> I'm not saying you don't know your drains. I do know my drains fyi. The difference is the big picture. You have the lower corner of the jigsaw puzzle put together. Plumbers have have the whole jigsaw put together seeing the whole picture. Not knocking drain cleaners, but that's what separates licensed plumbers from strictly just drain cleaners. We see the whole picture. Any one eating popcorn yet?!




You're embarrassing yourself. You can hide behind your title or your license (if you have one), but what you posted on how sewer lines work is a disgrace. So call me drain cleaner all you want. Fact is you're not fit to shine my **** covered boots. Go change a shower head "plumber."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> How does this work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pump forces it through the check valve, then goes into gravity drain. CHECK NOT ON THE GRAVITY LINE.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and the gloves come off....:boxing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> The pump forces it through the check valve, then goes into gravity drain. CHECK NOT ON THE GRAVITY LINE.




What the hell are you talking about plumber? You asked why he put a check valve on a laundry line. I said to prevent a flood in case of a backup. You said that a gravity line can't back up out of a fixture. Go back and re read your posts , unless you edited them. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> This is ignorance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since my words weren't descriptive enough for you, here's a few drawings my 3 year old drew for you that knows this


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> What the hell are you talking about plumber? You asked why he put a check valve on a laundry line. I said to prevent a flood in case of a backup. You said that a gravity line can't back up out of a fixture. Go back and re read your posts , unless you edited them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong, again you can't see the whole picture. I never said a gravity line can never back up out of a fixture, your dumb


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Since my words weren't descriptive enough for you, here's a few drawings my 3 year old drew for you that knows this




Go back and read what I wrote. If the stoppage is before the manhole, where's the backup? Better get your three year old more crayons to illustrate that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Before. Does "before" mean upstream or downstream? And on city main or building sewer?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Before. Does "before" mean upstream or downstream? And on city main or building sewer?




No one is talking about city main stoppages. Where did you get that from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Honestly you're giving me a headache. Goodnight and good luck. Stick to leaks and leave drain service to professionals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> No one is talking about city main stoppages. Where did you get that from?
> 
> If the stoppage is before the manhole, where's the backup?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because that's where manholes are located


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The check valve was more than likely installed because of a prior stoppage causing a flood in that basement. Is it code don't know , will it work for what is trying to be accomplished ,yes. Could they install a ptrap with a float check in it that would work better, yes but a check valve will work also.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Must be related to jnohs, dumb and hot headed


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

As for house traps they do serve a purpose at times in certain situations I have installed them here in Texas.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

JoThe reason for the check that is because the washing machine Outlet is the lowest fixture in the house the fresh air vent it's now the lowest point in the house. When the sewer gets clogged thus is where it will come out not in the basement. where I am from a Long Island I see this a lot basement has the washer and dryer it has trapped with the main gets clogged for 2 hours 3 hours nobody knows it. these houses are old. washing machines installed for years but I do not think they were original with that said there is no going up to the second floor or the first floor and connecting the vent line I put the checks out to avoid so we're going in the basement and I put the vent because I can the way it's connected is in the package looks a little weird fits inside the 2-inch pipe. The trap is supported. I guess u will have to go back and zip tie the washing machine hose... will post picture later time. Thank you...... the pvc shower trap and approximatly 2 90s are new before we were the and we worked from there. As for the washing machine being pvc it is just a simple good way to complete the job.... I used nohub with huskie clamps.. because the install and or service is extreamly easy... and substancially higher quality...... the hulouse trap is a must. I would imagine loosing my license if i did a job with out a house trap. We definatly can not put the washing machine waste on the house vent. The house trap is supported with 3/8 threaded rod with 4 inch auto grip hanger. The pvc is supported in 3 locations. And the 4 inch stack is suppoerted with a revese riser clamp with lag bolts pointing up through the 2x6 floor plate... very sturdy. It doesnt bufge an inch and never will.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my ... this is sad. As this thread reads to me, it's all a misunderstanding due to Moon focusing on the stoppage being in the city main, which Drainpro NEVER brought up. Drainpro was focusing on the stoppage being BEFORE the manhole, a la the house trap or nearby.

As to the stubborn and ignorant one, that arrow would point more towards you Moon. Example: Drainpro posted, "I'm not a fan of check valves. I was just answering your question when you asked why would he put one on a laundry line. And yes, gravity sewers overflow from fixtures all the time depending on the height and location of said fixtures. Not just on lines with pumps." Your reply was, "Yes, theoretically if there lower than the manhole." If you don't see how that would make someone say wtf, you have issues.

Drainpro never stated he thought a check valve on a gravity line was OK, which you also falsely accused him of and then belittled a whole industry by saying only a drain cleaner would think it is OK. He only stated the simple fact of WHY jnohs installed a check valve on the washer line.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

> As for the washing machine being pvc it is just a simple good way to complete the job.... I used nohub with huskie clamps.. because the install and or service is extreamly easy... and substancially higher quality[quote/]
> 
> As much as I love installing cast iron schedule 40 pvc will last several lifetimes. The mixing and matching of cast and pvc doesn't make sense. If it's 'substantially higher quality' then why did you use pvc or if it's simpler to use pvc why use cast iron?
> 
> Again I like cast iron but it has it's moments. Here's a picture I took yesterday.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It doesn't look like they have it, I would apply some thread tape and dope on the brass cleanout caps. Keeps the chance of them leaking down and in my limited experience, makes removing them easier.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would fail that inspection here due to no pvc/ cast iron adapters under the Husky couplings.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

chonkie said:


> It doesn't look like they have it, I would apply some thread tape and dope on the brass cleanout caps. Keeps the chance of them leaking down and in my limited experience, makes removing them easier.




I always put grease on brass plugs on house traps to make them easier to remove in the future. I use dope on plugs on clean out tees to prevent leaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Oh my ... this is sad. As this thread reads to me, it's all a misunderstanding due to Moon focusing on the stoppage being in the city main, which Drainpro NEVER brought up. Drainpro was focusing on the stoppage being BEFORE the manhole, a la the house trap or nearby.
> 
> As to the stubborn and ignorant one, that arrow would point more towards you Moon. Example: Drainpro posted, "I'm not a fan of check valves. I was just answering your question when you asked why would he put one on a laundry line. And yes, gravity sewers overflow from fixtures all the time depending on the height and location of said fixtures. Not just on lines with pumps." Your reply was, "Yes, theoretically if there lower than the manhole." If you don't see how that would make someone say wtf, you have issues.
> 
> Drainpro never stated he thought a check valve on a gravity line was OK, which you also falsely accused him of and then belittled a whole industry by saying only a drain cleaner would think it is OK. He only stated the simple fact of WHY jnohs installed a check valve on the washer line.




Thank you for clarifying my point. You did a more concise job than I did. Im sorry for losing my temper. When someone brings up licensing as a defense for ignorance, well that really sets me off. As if they are superior to me because they obtained a license that is not offered to me. I sometimes wish there was a drain cleaning license in my area. It would help the professionals rise to the top and the hacks would fall by the wayside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

You brought the licensing up, not me


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> When someone brings up licensing as a defense for ignorance, well that really sets me off.


I feel the same way. Just because someone is licensed, could only mean they just barely passed. Doesn't mean the person follows code, has good ethics or even common sense. None of that is a jab at you Moon.

I also hate it when someone uses how long they've been doing something as a defense. Ok, so you've been doing wrong for 20 years. Yall know what I mean.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> You brought the licensing up, not me




I brought it up because quite frankly, I couldn't believe that a person who was licensed in plumbing would display such a poor understanding of waste line function. When you asked if I was licensed, I took that as judgement against me, as if I couldn't possibly be qualified to be critical of you due to the fact that I didn't possess one. 
I'm not looking to fan the flames with you anymore Moon. I've made my point. I apologize if I flew off the handle prematurely for not understanding what you were trying to say. I hope that you do realize how I might of got my impression of you. 

I will add that directing someone to go back to the "DCF" as if that's some kind of insult, comes across as condescending and arrogant. I've been on the zone for years, and have accumulated a number of what I consider quality and helpful posts. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> I would fail that inspection here due to no pvc/ cast iron adapters under the Husky couplings.


They are cp33 s. For the. 3 inch
And the 2inch pvc and 2 inch castiron are the same outer. Demension. So a 2inch husky is used there....


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Huskies are great clamps. There neat, tight, and strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Chonkie, you did a good job to referee this but I believe I heard the "bell" sound.

Now Moon and Drain Pro, continue to be the professionals you both are and shake hands and and go have a beer together.

BTW...this was a fun argument and right or wrong, thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nothing like a good sparring match every now and again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I think most of the argument was over a misunderstanding one talking apples the other oranges and then it went down hill..I was too beat to reread the whole thread lastnite, but Chonkie explained it the best..lets agree to all crack a beer and chill...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> I brought it up because quite frankly, I couldn't believe that a person who was licensed in plumbing would display such a poor understanding of waste line function. When you asked if I was licensed, I took that as judgement against me, as if I couldn't possibly be qualified to be critical of you due to the fact that I didn't possess one.
> I'm not looking to fan the flames with you anymore Moon. I've made my point. I apologize if I flew off the handle prematurely for not understanding what you were trying to say. I hope that you do realize how I might of got my impression of you.
> 
> I will add that directing someone to go back to the "DCF" as if that's some kind of insult, comes across as condescending and arrogant. I've been on the zone for years, and have accumulated a number of what I consider quality and helpful posts.
> ...


I apologize too. No need for this kinda stuff. I want to learn from you too! 

If I rephrase my "lower than the manhole" quote,I admit it was typed poorly, I think the following would make more sense.

If the manhole lid had a lower elevation then any fixtures open and susceptible for back flow(even in basement), the sewage would rise and reach the lid first, before went in house. 

Now this is where you may know if this "theoretics" is true.
Does the weight of the lid prevent the sewage from escaping, so it would still back up into house.
Or does it seep through the lid and doesn't get a chance to get in the home.

The reason I brought that up is because some homes can be on a hill, and the elevation from the building drain is a lot higher then the manhole lid.

I only brought it up because maybe this home was on a hill. I doubt it though since it comes through the wall and city sewer is probably shallow, would be my guess.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

jnohs said:


> They are cp33 s. For the. 3 inch
> And the 2inch pvc and 2 inch castiron are the same outer. Demension. So a 2inch husky is used there....


I'm impressed that you came back, especially bringing a photo for us to review. 2" is indeed the same size but I like the ring that's on the adapter. 3"needs an adapter in my opinion.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

The 3 inch adaptors have the ring built in.. on the clamps where a conversion took place i installed cp33 s. They are castxpvc 3" clamps. Made specifically for transitioning...... and as for cracking the proverbial beer. May i enjoy one with yous......?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> The 3 inch adaptors have the ring built in.. on the clamps where a conversion took place i installed cp33 s. They are castxpvc 3" clamps. Made specifically for transitioning...... and as for cracking the proverbial beer. May i enjoy one with yous......?


you sure can...........:drink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

seems guys can rip each other apart all day and still go out for a cold one..but on the other side, women will go at it with each other till the death,,seen it many times...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I already owe Drainpro a couple. He knows where to receive them. But happy to pick up a round for all of my friends here someday.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> I already owe Drainpro a couple. He knows where to receive them. But happy to pick up a round for all of my friends here someday.


I belong to a welding forum, and a bunch of the members that live close to each other had a BBQ a few weeks ago, it was a few states to the west, tooo far for me togo, but it seemed they had a great time, may brought different equipment and welders so members could try them out and see how they worked...and all brought some goodies to eat and drink..if we got enough people from one area that didnt want to kill each other:laughing: that could be a possibility one day here...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I already owe Drainpro a couple. He knows where to receive them. But happy to pick up a round for all of my friends here someday.




Thanks Dave but unfortunately the only time I'm in Alpharetta is when I have a major problem with the jet. If this remote craps out again I'm just going to have Mongoose retrofit their system on it. I do miss smoke jack and the varsity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My remote has not even glitched once in about 3 years.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> My remote has not even glitched once in about 3 years.


HA...you just put the wammy on you now.....:laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> My remote has not even glitched once in about 3 years.




Have you used it in basements regularly? Mine works fine outside, it's inside and basements where I have trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> Have you used it in basements regularly? Mine works fine outside, it's inside and basements where I have trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there an option to put an external antenna on the remote to get better sending power like some of the hand held radios?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> is there an option to put an external antenna on the remote to get better sending power like some of the hand held radios?




It's been discussed about putting it on the roof of the truck. The idea was shot down by the remote engineers. They feel since the antenna is already outside when the reel is extended, that should be sufficient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

typical engineers, looks good on paper and thats about where it stops...gota love those guys...drag them out to a job sight and they would be lost...and probably scared...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Have you used it in basements regularly? Mine works fine outside, it's inside and basements where I have trouble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not flawless but I'm usually successful in basements and inside. Add distance and the connection will fail. Nothing like controlling one when you can't even hear it run.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Not flawless but I'm usually successful in basements and inside. Add distance and the connection will fail. Nothing like controlling one when you can't even hear it run.




So you're saying that if you're inside a good bit away from the machine, the connection will fail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, the engine will die. One regular call in particular the connection fails. It's a busy car dealership bathroom in the mechanics bay. Parking is a couple of 100' away plus the 20 or more mechanics bay. It's a open the cleanout and blast away so easy to insert the hose 25" or so and head for the remote I leave outside the building.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Yes, the engine will die. One regular call in particular the connection fails. It's a busy car dealership bathroom in the mechanics bay. Parking is a couple of 100' away plus the 20 or more mechanics bay. It's a open the cleanout and blast away so easy to insert the hose 25" or so and head for the remote I leave outside the building.




That sounds similar to my issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

with mine, when I think I'll have a problem I don't and when I think I'll be fine I have a problem.

I was jetting a 4" area drain in a sunken drive couple weeks ago. I was jetting from the outlet about 200' feet behind the house. Jetter was sitting in the sunken part of the drive in front of the house.

If I stood on the left side of the outlet it worked. If I stood on the right side it lost signal.

Another time I had over 300' of hose out to reach the back of a house. Remote worked flawlessly. Another time I had the machine sitting 50' away from a pool drain in a 12' deep pool. I had to leave the remote in the shallow end.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli said:


> with mine, when I think I'll have a problem I don't and when I think I'll be fine I have a problem.
> 
> I was jetting a 4" area drain in a sunken drive couple weeks ago. I was jetting from the outlet about 200' feet behind the house. Jetter was sitting in the sunken part of the drive in front of the house.
> 
> ...




What kind do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> What kind do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mongoose.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

hyjacked


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think we got off topic here.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

My 1942 Studebaker is running low on .............


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

How about the price of tea in china


----------



## slate658 (Mar 6, 2017)

*house trap*



jnohs said:


> Every building in new york has a house trap. I actually can not believe it isnt code every where. It keeps municipal gasses from entering the residence. As well as a good spot to looks for lost diamond rings....


we do not use house traps unless there is a hazardous, explosive chemical in the sewer system, the house vent system helps vent the sewer system. the manhole lids are sealed now to reduce rain water and theft or vandalism so the sewers in our area are vented thru the building vents. we are currently considering a relief vent at the connection of building drain to building sewer at main clean out.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Drain Pro said:


> Ok no offense, but are you a licensed plumber? I only ask because I don't think you have a complete understanding of how drains work. No, the fixture is not lower than the manhole. In fact the manhole doesn't matter at all. Let's say you have a sewer line that is clogged in the trap, say a foot off the foundation wall. You also have a laundry tub or slop sink in the rear of the basement. That sink is the only drain line in the basement. Tell me, where is the sewer going to back up? I don't care if the manhole is twenty feet deeper than that sink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Under that same theory lets also pretend there is a sock in the standpipe.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think most of the argument was over a misunderstanding one talking apples the other oranges and then it went down hill..I was too beat to reread the whole thread lastnite, but Chonkie explained it the best..lets agree to all crack a beer and chill...




Except these east coasters "fresh air" 

I think Uniform Plumbing calls this a vent.


----------

